# look keo maintenance



## STLRoady (Mar 29, 2006)

Anyone have a link to a guide on how to overhaul the Look keo line of pedals? I've got Zinn and Park books but they dont address the Keo line and looks website is less than helpful.

Thanks for any help.

Cheers


----------



## Ardent (Mar 25, 2007)

Can someone chime in on this? I'd be interesting in purchasing a pair myself, but I'd like to know how easy it is to open the pedal spindles up to get at the bearings (long story).


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry for missing this one the first time around. There is a similar thread located here. If you have any additional questions, please feel free to drop me an email directly.

Regards,
*[email protected]*
[email protected]


----------



## Ardent (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks chas. I actually just emailed you guys about this. From what I read it was a 18mm wrench needed, but you'd know more than me.

Can you confirm the bearing size used in the two cartridges is 10x15x4, and how easy is it to actually pull the bearings out and replace them?

Cheers!


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

I havn't touched my Keo's for 3 years, 5000 miles... i havn't had any problems with them. but i guess i should have them checked out just in case.


----------



## TFC (Jun 25, 2008)

Look Keo Pedal Spindel Removal:
Right Pedal Spindle: Clockwise Loosen, Counter-Clockwise Tighten
Left Pedal Spindle:Counter-Clockwise Loosen, Clockwise Tighten
Liberal application of Phil Wood Waterproof Grease will smooth things out


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I haven't touched my keos for 4 years 20K miles. They are going to my backup bike though.


----------



## TFC (Jun 25, 2008)

I havent touched mine either for a while, The post was to inform anyone else looking to regrease that the pedal spindle can be stripped out if disassembled incorrectly.


----------

